# Problema comunicacion DDE entre labview e Intouch



## vinnymoy (Jul 20, 2010)

Verán, estoy comunicando a Labview con Intouch mediante DDE, la cosa es que cuando Intouch envía mensajes a Labview todo ok, pero cuando labview le manda a intouch sucede algo raro, toca minimizar la plantalla de intouch y maximizarla para que coja los datos que están en el dde???

Asi como lo oyen, alguien sabe qué puede ser?


----------



## djxero (Jul 23, 2010)

que version de intouch tenes


----------



## vinnymoy (Jul 23, 2010)

Tengo Intouch 10.-.-----


----------



## djxero (Jul 23, 2010)

mm que raro  yo hice algo similar  pero en visual b  y funciona de lujo   ,que podra ser?
te dejo un ejemplo en visual basic y en intouch ,es seguro que es alguna config de intouch

saludos...


----------



## vinnymoy (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya voy a ver, y sì pues, todos los que escuchan de este caso dicen qué raro, pero ahi está que asi funk...


----------



## djbeatter (Nov 22, 2013)

Oye podrias pasarme tu config, unas capturas o los archivos que tienes, ando en eso, pero a mi no me permite comunicar nada de nada


----------

